
Silicon Valley: The Good, the Bad and the Ugly, by David DuPouy - ekianjo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aqfKvXvXXk&feature=youtu.be
======
chmaynard
David Dupouy gives a very high-level presentation about Silicon Valley
business culture and why it is so unique and successful. By high-level, I mean
that he generalizes a great deal and doesn't discuss specific companies (other
than PayPal). When asked for a little information about his own businesses, he
avoids the question. That said, Dupouy is an articulate, engaging presenter
and I recommend this video highly.

